# Costa Magica Ship's Plans



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Last June, my father and I finished our wooden 5ft 2inch model of the RFA Wave Chief.

Now, my father would like to do another model, the cruiseliner Costa Magica. We plan to build her in 1/96 scale, this time a static model (not rc). However, we do not have any plans of her, neither do we know from where to get them.

Does anyone know where can we buy the plans of the Costa Magica from the internet please?

Thank you very much.

Kind regards,
Ken


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

something like that , you would probably need to aproach either/both the owners and or the builders for a set.
neil.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Have you posted a picture anywhere? I'd love to see that.

(Sheet! There are eenuff "Ken's" on this site! Wonder where all the buggers came from!)

Ken. (The good looking one!)



KShips said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Last June, my father and I finished our wooden 5ft 2inch model of the RFA Wave Chief.
> 
> ...


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello!

Neil thanks for the reply, I guess that's what we will have to do if we plan to build her. Thanks a lot!

Reef Knot, I did not actually understand what you were trying to say. We did not begin to build the Costa Magica yet. However we would like to build it if it is possible. So I do not have any pictures of the model, at least for now. Thank you for the reply.

Ken


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

KShips said:


> Hello!
> 
> Neil thanks for the reply, I guess that's what we will have to do if we plan to build her. Thanks a lot!
> 
> ...


I was referring to the model of RFA Wave Chief.

Cheers!

Ken.


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Ken 
Since she is in service I very much doubt there are any planes of her. I have found
these planes of carnival destiny. Her hull and a fair bit of the superstructure is the same or very close. The rest could be done with photo and there are a tone of them on google.

John
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARNIVAL-DEST...636?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eafe57af4


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Ken, if you type Wave Chief in the Modelships gallery you can see all the pictures I have posted of our model.

Interesting John! I have just bought the plans! Thank you very much!!

Ken


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

KShips said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Ken, if you type Wave Chief in the Modelships gallery you can see all the pictures I have posted of our model.
> 
> ...


I went and had a look. Lovely piece of work! (Thumb)


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Ken. I appreciate your comment!

Ken


----------

